# General > Recipes >  Orkney fudge cheesecake

## philupmaboug

Does anyone have a receipe for Orkney fudge cheesecake as I absolutely adore the stuff??

Also any advice appreciated, on how to make the base stay together and the filling to become light & fluffy.  (my cheesecakes are not brill!!)

Thank you in advance.

----------


## aburns

finally something i can comment on!!
We owned a pub/restaurant in Orkney & we got the receipe from our head chef!!
Its all in the cream you use!!!  Meadowland cream.....
The only place i can get the stuff is the freezer centre in kirkwall i now live outside of inverness & cant get it so when my mum comes down she takes a case!!!
To make the base you gentle heat in a pan crushed digestives with lots of syrup & butter til its stodgy!!!
Lay it in the base of the cake tin put in fridge - then in your big bowl put the nearly whole carton of meadowland cream in it 2 x 200g of philidelphia cheese & start mixing with the electric mixer whilst doing this add a good dunk of caster sugar - then when the mixture starts to thicken start flaking the orkney fudge into it & finish the cake with the fudge flaked ontop for presentation too.....  Yummy yum!!
Hopeyou enjoy, i make them for all my home parties & when my friends are having dinner parties too - thornton fudge is also beautiful.. angela x

----------


## Anne x

9ozs Hob Nobs (or other oaty Biscs) crushed
2 3/4 oz Butter melted
7ozs Philadelphia cream cheese
9ozs Orkney Fudge 
1 pint Double cream lightly whipped

lightly butter a 91/2 ins tin
make the base by combining the Biscuits and butter and press into the base of the tin 

Beat the cream cheese until soft
grate 7ozs of the fudge 
tip into the cream cheese combine gently 
folding in slowly with the cream 
chop the remaining fudge scatter over the base in the tin
spoon the cream mixture over the top and cover 
chill for a least 5hrs 

delicious !!! I have another recipe it has slight variations to this one if you want it let me know

----------


## rob16d

Salivating just thinking of this!

----------


## ciderally

rob pick your toung up off the floor....tee hee...me too sounds lush..

----------


## cuddlepop

> 9ozs Hob Nobs (or other oaty Biscs) crushed
> 2 3/4 oz Butter melted
> 7ozs Philadelphia cream cheese
> 9ozs Orkney Fudge 
> 1 pint Double cream lightly whipped
> 
> lightly butter a 91/2 ins tin
> make the base by combining the Biscuits and butter and press into the base of the tin 
> 
> ...


Oh that is so moorish but cant wait to try it.
Thanks Anne.
Another good base for cheesecake  is ginger nuts.

----------


## Poultney lad

sounds lovely ::

----------


## philupmaboug

AnneX should be XXX this was fantastic, my scales will never forgive you.

----------


## Anne x

Thank you !!! Isnt it just amazing now and again will not harm the scales  :: 
have had a lot of really good feedback on this recipe I like to hear when someone tries the recipies

----------


## chaz

Hi Anne,
Going to make this as one of the puds for easter dinner, cant wait :Smile:

----------


## donnasmithy27

i have just finished making this cheesecake ,,, dont know if i can wait till tomorrow to taste it, 
fingers crossed i have done it right

----------


## chaz

> i have just finished making this cheesecake ,,, dont know if i can wait till tomorrow to taste it, 
> fingers crossed i have done it right


Hi we made it today and yes ate it after tea! :Smile: 
It was delicious,but now im off to make another pud for tomorrow,
Thanks anne xx

----------


## donnasmithy27

Hiya , well had cheesecake after dinner tonight and was lovely dont think i made it right as the middle wasnt total set, wasnt sure after making it do i just pour it on top of the base or did i have to whisk it up, so i whisked it for a bit then put it in the fridge,  so if you can let me know what im ment to do ill know for the next one please, im happy tho for my first ever homemade cheesecake  :Smile:  

thanks anne x

----------


## Anne x

> Hiya , well had cheesecake after dinner tonight and was lovely dont think i made it right as the middle wasnt total set, wasnt sure after making it do i just pour it on top of the base or did i have to whisk it up, so i whisked it for a bit then put it in the fridge, so if you can let me know what im ment to do ill know for the next one please, im happy tho for my first ever homemade cheesecake  
> 
> thanks anne x


Hi
I dont know another than the fact you maybe overdid the whisking it does say to fold gently the other thing is some people dont leave it long enough to chill but I see you made yours the night before sorry It didnt turn out for you and well done for your first cheescake making what a beauty to pick 
Ax

----------


## Anne x

thank you for all the positive replies and e mails pms etc
I got for this recipe hits and misses among you 
glad you all enjoyed it eventually !!! 
and you got there no names mentioned 
it is just soooo good isnt it 
Anne x

----------


## padfoot

mm must try that one sounds lovely makin my mouth water

----------


## Moira

> .......glad you all enjoyed it eventually !!! 
> ........it is just soooo good isnt it 
> Anne x


Thanks Anne x.  I eventually got round to making this last weekend.  My effort scored 12/10 for taste & moreish-ness but only 2/10 for presentation.  That was my own fault entirely.  I'd only bought a half-pint of cream so I added a tub of whipped creme-fraiche to the mix to make up the quantity.  The cheesecake was therefore slightly soft  :: 

I'll give it another go soon with the correct ingredients.  Now, does anyone have the number for Scottish Slimmers...?

----------


## Torvaig

Now Moira, just when did you say you were going to have another go? :Wink:

----------


## Moira

If I get it right Torvaig, the second slice is yours - the first slice belongs to me  :Smile:

----------


## Anne x

Torvaig, Moira,  now well that is why my waist has expanded in last few months Moira tut Creme fraiche double cream to order 

never you mind was at a BBQ tonight with nice Caitness folk and they brought fruit laced with alcohol for the barbie alcohol a option will post soon really delicious

----------


## dirdyweeker

Following a recommendation, my Orkney Cheesecake is now made and in the fridge. Can't wait for dinner tomorrow night! Licking the bowl was divine so I am sure the proof will be in the pudding! 

My house....6pm! ::

----------


## Moira

I hate to tell you this but you've read the recipe wrong.  It only has to chill for 5 hours.  I'll be round at 5:30 am - just leave the back door open.  :Wink:

----------


## sjr014

I made this for my bro an his other half when i was at theirs on hols an it went down a treat! mmmm

----------


## dirdyweeker

Had my Orkney Fudge cheesecake last night (and the leftovers tonight) To say we were stuffed is an understatement. Too full up to contemplate the bread making......

----------


## canuck

One of our wonderful org bakers has promised me a slice.  I'm looking forward to it already.

----------


## Anne x

Great that you are all still  all enjoying this recipe let me know canuck if you enjoy hope so !! 
Anne x

----------


## canuck

Anne x, it was to die for!!!    :Smile:

----------


## hotrod4

> finally something i can comment on!!
> We owned a pub/restaurant in Orkney & we got the receipe from our head chef!!
> Its all in the cream you use!!!  Meadowland cream.....
> The only place i can get the stuff is the freezer centre in kirkwall i now live outside of inverness & cant get it so when my mum comes down she takes a case!!!
> To make the base you gentle heat in a pan crushed digestives with lots of syrup & butter til its stodgy!!!
> Lay it in the base of the cake tin put in fridge - then in your big bowl put the nearly whole carton of meadowland cream in it 2 x 200g of philidelphia cheese & start mixing with the electric mixer whilst doing this add a good dunk of caster sugar - then when the mixture starts to thicken start flaking the orkney fudge into it & finish the cake with the fudge flaked ontop for presentation too.....  Yummy yum!!
> Hopeyou enjoy, i make them for all my home parties & when my friends are having dinner parties too - thornton fudge is also beautiful.. angela x


You can get meadowland from Sutherland Bros in Wick.They also do the sweet one-Lactofil.
When I was cheffing always bought it from them.I think you may need an account with them, but if you know any shopkeepers etc they may be abale to get it for you, but it only comes in a case of 12 i think.

----------


## Anne x

> Anne x, it was to die for!!!


Thanks C bet I know who made it !!!  glad you had a great Time 
Ax

----------


## Bomber 1

Had this tonight with friends from Norway and they  are away home happy

----------


## Average

> 9ozs Hob Nobs (or other oaty Biscs) crushed
> 2 3/4 oz Butter melted
> 7ozs Philadelphia cream cheese
> 9ozs Orkney Fudge 
> 1 pint Double cream lightly whipped


 
Is that right? 1 Pint of double cream  ::  ::  I can feel my arteries closing just thinking about it.

----------


## Moira

I'm bringing this recipe to the top of the forum again.  No apologies, it is absolutely decadent and totally right for this time of year.  Enjoy!

(Btw you can buy real Orkney Fudge Bars in Meiklejohn's shop in Thurso Street, Wick)  Failing that, any fudge would do as a second best, I guess.

----------


## crofter

> I'm bringing this recipe to the top of the forum again. No apologies, it is absolutely decadent and totally right for this time of year. Enjoy!
> 
> (Btw you can buy real Orkney Fudge Bars in Meiklejohn's shop in Thurso Street, Wick) Failing that, any fudge would do as a second best, I guess.


I made it for the first time for Christmas dinner and I agree delicious!!!!
Got Orkney Fudge from DR Simpsons papershop.

----------


## Moira

Aha, D.R. Simpsons didn't have any left the last time I was in.  You must have been in the queue before me.  :Smile:

----------


## Torvaig

I had some for Christmas dinner as well; mmmm....... :Smile:  courtesy of my sister-in-law.

----------


## Moira

Could you manage another slice soon and could you bear to share with some other Orgers?  :Wink:

----------


## Torvaig

:: I have my diary in front of me...... ::

----------


## Moira

It's ok Torvaig  - I did not mean  "cheese-cake slicers at dawn".  There will be plenty for all  :Grin:

----------


## crofter

> Aha, D.R. Simpsons didn't have any left the last time I was in. You must have been in the queue before me.


Must have just bet you to it as there was only 1 left after I got mine. I will now go to Meiklejohns so I have some for New Year dinner!!

----------


## dirdyweeker

Orkney fudge also available at the Mace in Hillhead Road, Wick. (Jonas's)

----------


## Tugmistress

but but but but but but i don't like fudge! what do i use instead? never made a cheesecake but always loved my nanas when she made them and want to give it a try.

----------


## Moira

> but but but but but but i don't like fudge! what do i use instead? never made a cheesecake but always loved my nanas when she made them and want to give it a try.


Tuggs, I don't like fudge either but I made this cheesecake, initially, for my hubby.  I found that the firm texture of the Orkney fudge melts into the cream/cheese mixture forming soft, toffee swirls throughout the topping.

I'm not a "sweet" person (ask anyone who knows me  :Grin: ) but even I've managed a second spoonful of this particular recipe.

----------


## Tugmistress

a thought struck me last night about this, i wonder if caramac bars would work? do they even still make them?

----------


## Anne x

Well folks been away canna believe that this recipe is so popular and it is so decadent all enjoy 
Im quite sure you are all contributing to the Orkney Fudge Sales you can buy it in Brass,s Thurso as well thats where I always got mine 
tuggs if you are using caramac melt over a bowl of water and use more than specified for the fudge it does work 
Anne

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Warning, do not make this cheesecake if you are on a diet!  ::  

The temptation of the orkney fudge was killing me! Yum! 

I may just have a taste of it. So far i have resisted but i made it so i think i should at least get a tiny taste!!!  ::

----------


## Gizmo

Do you lot have no respect for your arteries?  ::

----------


## Anne x

> Do you lot have no respect for your arteries?


 
Not really great special occasion sweet Gis we are allowed one now and again

----------


## floyed

Well i have jotted the ingredients down and i am planning to make it on sunday so will post how i get on!

----------


## Moira

> Do you lot have no respect for your arteries?


I have the greatest respect for my arteries which is why I believe in testing them once in a while with this recipe.  :: 




> Well i have jotted the ingredients down and i am planning to make it on sunday so will post how i get on!


Good luck floyed.  I can guarantee you won't be disappointed.  Just make sure that no-one in the family is having their cholestorol checked on Monday.  :Wink:

----------


## Anne x

> Well i have jotted the ingredients down and i am planning to make it on sunday so will post how i get on!


please do let us know some people are really Hooked now who can that be ----A :Wink:

----------


## floyed

Well i made the cheesecake this afternoon. I only have 1hr 32 an a 1/2 mins (not counting or anything) before i can have a bit. It looks realy tasty, i am finding it hard not to have a wee nibble ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Well i made the cheesecake this afternoon. I only have 1hr 32 an a 1/2 mins (not counting or anything) before i can have a bit. It looks realy tasty, i am finding it hard not to have a wee nibble


It is addictive. I have my OH on at me to make him another already!  ::  as if he cant mix it all together himself. lol

----------


## floyed

O my ::  i am eating it right now it is yummy OH thinks its tasty too.  Will definetly make this again. 

Going to take some in to my work tomorrow for them to try if i eat the lot i will be ill its quite sweet ::

----------


## maidenmania

I have always heated up the fudge before folding in and gives you loads of very soft/runny bits through it (think recipe came from Foveran Hotel in Orkney). The Kirkwall Hotel add whisky to theirs and can highly reommend it even at £5 a slice.

----------


## floyed

> I have always heated up the fudge before folding in and gives you loads of very soft/runny bits through it (think recipe came from Foveran Hotel in Orkney). The Kirkwall Hotel add whisky to theirs and can highly reommend it even at £5 a slice.



There is no way i would pay £5 a for a slice of cheesecake no matter how good it was!! ::

----------


## poppett

Tried this cheesecake at the Fire Brigade car wash and sale yesterday.   It was absolutely divine, even once it was battered about on the way home.

----------


## Bomber 1

Had this tonight again never tire of it how ever many years on Arteries help !!!!!

----------


## Anji

> a thought struck me last night about this, i wonder if caramac bars would work? do they even still make them?


I don't know if it would work in this recipe, Tuggs, but I bought some Caramac in the corner shop in Halkirk a few weeks back.  I hadn't tasted it for years.

----------


## elastic band

Was just surfing really looking for recipes for Christmas and saw the one from Anne for Orkney cheesecake -family vote and we are going to have it on Christmas day -can't wait and thank you Anne. Keep them coming.

----------


## lynne duncan

nicnic74 made it and let us try it, so guess what we're making today for tomorrow. oldest daughter making it and some shortbread today, i'm planning some fairy cakes. as well as the rest
must go and watch santa leaving the north pole first

----------


## girnigoe

Ok after all these good reports Im going to give it a try for New Year.  Ive never made a cheesecake before and Im scared  :: 

Anyone got anymore tips for me? And also where will I find a 9 and a half inch loose bottomed tin in Wick?

----------


## nicnic74

You can get one of those tins out of tesco, i think it is £8-99

----------


## girnigoe

Ah Thanks will go and have a lookie just now  :Smile:

----------


## girnigoe

Ok got the tin, £8 from Tesco (thanks nicnic74) but anyone planning on making it for New Year better hurry for the ingredients!!!

Tesco are out of normal philly, though they have plenty of the light and extra light varieties (not sure they would work the same tho  :Smile:  ) Cream was flying out the door.!!  and I havent even looked for the Orkney Fudge yet  ::

----------


## SJR

Hi this is the recipe I got from one off my work friends slightly different to the first two in this thread but its great  :Smile: 

Base :- 6oz of Digestives crushed mixed with 3oz melted butter.k

Topping :- 4oz Icing sugar creamed with 8oz Philli cheese then mix in a toffee yoghurt (I used a muiller light toffee yoghurt) Then fold this mixture into 1/2 a pint of whipped double cream then add some chopped fudge. 

Then chill for a few hours or overnight - then eat yum yum yum

----------


## over-the-ord

wow made it for christmas to take to my inlaws and went down a treat! so easy to make, i used markies oat biscuits....... thanks for sharing your recipe anne

----------


## elastic band

> Torvaig, Moira,  now well that is why my waist has expanded in last few months Moira tut Creme fraiche double cream to order 
> 
> never you mind was at a BBQ tonight with nice Caitness folk and they brought fruit laced with alcohol for the barbie alcohol a option will post soon really delicious


Hi Anne,

my wife found your recipe and we all want to try it for Christmas -could she make it on Christmas Eve -or does it have to be made on the actual day -its just a wee bit hectic on Christmas morning.

hope you can advise
many thanks in advance

Mog

----------


## Moira

Hi elastic band
I'm not convinced that Anne x looks into these forums anymore.
From experience I would recommend that you make the Orkney Fudge Cheesecake at least the day before.
Good luck & enjoy....!

----------


## elastic band

Hi Moira,

thank you for taking the time to reply -my wife is planning to make it Christmas Eve once the kids are in bed. She has asked that thanks are also passed to Anne for the original recipe.

Happy festive season everyone.

Mog.

----------

